# Ick or Fungus? Jungle Lifeguard?



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 10 gal
What temperature is your tank? 77
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? just the filter
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Bettamin fish flakes, just bought some bloodworms
How often do you feed your betta fish? once a day (none on the weekends), but he's not eating

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? fairly frequently now that he's sick, was once a week 
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 1/4 to 1/3
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? water conditioner and a buffer for the pH

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: ?
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0
pH: 8
Hardness: Very Hard
Alkalinity: ?

These were taken Friday, so they may not be accurate today and I can't really remember all the numbers.

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Has some white specks. Some are just white dots (reminds me of ick) one off the left gill is like a fuzzy ball (fungus?)
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He does nothing but lay in the gravel. Doesn't eat, hardly ever swims. His short fins on his sides are constantly moving though. This morning I poured in some buffer and it scared him. He started swimming all crazy. He was almost topsy turvy and upside down at one point. Then he kind of just floated around like he was being blown by a current...which there isn't one. When I came into the office this morning, he was laying with his head down in the gravel and his tail floating upwards. 
When did you start noticing the symptoms? He's behavior has been progessivly odd. It all started a week and a half ago...ish. 
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? I just put in two tabs of Jungle Lifeguard this afternoon. It is supposed to cure most problems with fish if you haven't diagnosed what is specifically wrong with your fish. 
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Ever since I got him, he's been a strange character. 
How old is your fish (approximately)? I've had him for 2.5 weeks.

He is getting worse and worse. When I got a betta, I was hoping to have this pleasant fish that swims around his tank, looking all pretty. What I have is a fish that looks miserable and won't get up off the gravel. I'm assuming this isn't normal. I've posted and posted on here about trying to fix this fish. I don't want to give up on him, but I'm not sure what else to do. :-(


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Not every single fish is healthy. I got my Dastan and he was fine for a month, then the problems began, and i know it wasnt something i did or was doing as he and all the other fish have the EXACT same water, plants food everything. 
im not sure what the tablet you gave him is (Australia has different medications)
I would PM Old Fish Lady, shes our main go to person for sickness


----------



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

This morning, the specks and the ball from the gill appear to be gone. However, his little fins under his face seem to be turning more yellow/green/gold than they have been in the past. Is that a bad sign?


----------

